# J. Strom Thurmond Lake (Corps of Engineers) Hunting Areas



## Zukiman (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/lakes/thurmond/hunt.htm
The above link has maps of all the Corps of Engineers hunting areas around Clarks Hill Lake.


----------

